# My new 2100!



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey friends,

So i found this little guy down at my LBS and it had been there for close to a year without selling, I have no idea why because I love it! Its totally stock (and it will stay that way until I have lost 10 pounds) and I've put about 65 miles on it within the first two weeks of owning it. I haven't ridden in years so I am very much so out of shape but I love cycling and I love my bike! I almost bought a Felt F75 which I still think is a good bike but they didn't have my size and I couldn't beat the price on this one, 1100 in total so I was pleased by that!


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

Very nice, use it well! Looks like its in great shape, you got a great deal.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey, nice!

The price is right and the color is really nice as well. 10 pounds? That will melt away in no time...won't be a problem in a couple of weeks.

Enjoy!


dave


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

I keep looking at your pics and that bike is really Beautiful. Do yourself a favor and take off the size and warning stickers on the top tube and down tube. Its a classic beauty. Enjoy it every time you ride it.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

Gorgeous bike. I love Treks...


----------



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks! Yeah I keep meaning to take off those stickers but when I start to peel them off they leave a residue on the bike so I'm waiting until I can get some Goo Gone.


----------



## 08Madone5.2 (Dec 25, 2007)

MattofBostone said:


> Thanks! Yeah I keep meaning to take off those stickers but when I start to peel them off they leave a residue on the bike so I'm waiting until I can get some Goo Gone.


A little warm water on a paper towel will take the glue residue right off.


----------



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

08Madone5.2 said:


> A little warm water on a paper towel will take the glue residue right off.


Sweet! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## bigdaddy96 (Aug 15, 2006)

I bought that exact same bike in Sept 06. I have about 1800 miles on it now and its been a great bike. Only think I swapped out so far was the saddle and tires.

Enjoy!!


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

I have the 2100 as my second bike and love it. Swap out that nasty saddle. I also suggest upgrading the brake pads as the Crane Creeks can be a safety issue when having to stop quickly. I was having to take sand paper to mine over and over again to remove the glazing - but concluded that they are just not worth the effort.


----------



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah the saddle has been pretty damn uncomfortable but I keep telling myself its just my butt getting used to a road saddle haha. 

Another thing I noticed today is that my front wheel is out of true! I have maybe 120 miles on the bike (although I know if had a few test rides on it at the bike shop) so that seems ridiculous to me. If that keeps up I might be shopping for a new set of wheels soon!


----------



## S80 (Sep 10, 2007)

Just get the wheel trued - you should be fine with that wheelset for a while. I still have the original Bontrager Selects on my 2100 with thousands of miles and they have been solid training wheels. If you really get into road biking, you'll be wanting to upgrade to a carbon Madone long before you should be replacing the wheels on the 2100.

BTW - you got a great deal on that bike. I paid $1,400 for mine.


----------



## MattofBostone (Jun 24, 2008)

Good advice, I always find myself doing that lol. My friend just picked up a new madone (although he bought it with settlement money after getting hit by a car on his allez :0 )


----------



## Treker (Nov 7, 2007)

Great bike! I have the same one (an '06 2100) that I bought at the LBS last fall for $1,200. Mine is the 63cm size, so is quite a bit larger than yours. I just past 1,200 miles on it for the season. I love mine, and I'm sure you will love yours too. It is a great "bang for the buck" ride.

Later,

Jay B.


----------

